
Oracle buys Apiary - egman_ekki
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/acquisitions/apiary/index.html
======
jld
Congrats to the founders, early employees and to the VCs!

Condolences to the rest of the employees as well as customers.

------
sidcool
I might be biased, but any acquisition by Oracle of a good company doesn't
feel good to me. They didn't ruin MySql and Virtual box so there's hope.

~~~
coleca
Apiary was (is) a very slick product. Hopefully it doesn't become a licensing
fiasco.

~~~
tomschlick
It will. It's the Oracle way.

~~~
sidcool
That could be a good title for a book [sarcasm intended]

------
bjacobel
This has to be one of the most corporate, wooden, buzzword-laden acquisition
announcements I've ever read. Doesn't bode well for Apiary.

I wonder what will happen to the tools Apiary has open-sourced (the API
Blueprint format and its ecosystem).

~~~
Dangeranger
We will probably all start getting sued for modifying them.

~~~
gokaygurcan
You made my day.

